# Can chestnut foal change to bay??



## AnShanDan (7 June 2011)

Our little chestnut colt is a month old now. He is a lovely bright orange with 3 long stockings, so very striking and handsome .
However, the last few days I've noticed he is getting dark brown rings around his eyes. Could he be going to be bay or brown?
The rings are not like the "going to be gray" specs, they are further out from his eyes, literally like he's got specs on!


----------



## tikino (7 June 2011)

i am no expert but my friend had a colt do this and he ended up liver chestnut


----------



## AnShanDan (7 June 2011)

Liver chestnut would be good  He has the blonde in the tail that liver chestnuts can have so maybe...


----------



## Enfys (7 June 2011)

Not a chestnut I know, but are the rings around his eyes (and changing on his muzzle?) like this?





If so, it is just the baby fluff shedding and your colt will change colour a bit, legs, mane and tail are the best way to tell if a foal will be bay, underneath the baby fluff the legs will be black if it is a bay. Mane and tail colour changes at different rates, the colt above was born with a yellow mane and tail, he is 6 weeks old now and only just beginning to go blonde, yet his full brother was born blonde!
This 5 day old filly 





got her black legs in the end:


----------



## alfiesmum (7 June 2011)

i find it amusing that you can take pics of foals and then a year later then 10 years later and they can look so different in colour, non horsey peeps always look at me like i am mad (maybe they are right lol )


----------



## AnShanDan (8 June 2011)

Enfys said:



			Not a chestnut I know, but are the rings around his eyes (and changing on his muzzle?) like this?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. They really look like distinct rings about 2cm out from the eyes. Very strange.

I've also noticed that he has brown roots growing in on his mane. Not black but darker brown than he is. 3 of his legs are white to the knees and the other is pale chestnut.

It's fun wondering what colour he'll turn out.


----------



## PalominoMare (8 June 2011)

AnShanDan said:



			Not really. They really look like distinct rings about 2cm out from the eyes. Very strange.

I've also noticed that he has brown roots growing in on his mane. Not black but darker brown than he is. 3 of his legs are white to the knees and the other is pale chestnut.

It's fun wondering what colour he'll turn out.
		
Click to expand...


I posted a thread teh other day but don't think I got any responses, it might be in teh next page down if you want to have a look but I described my yearling coat encase it is similar to yours? 

When I saw her last night against my dark bay mare I decided that she is definately liver chestnut and now think she is getting a flaxen mane and tail. Need to get my OH to take recent pics but will post them when he has!


----------

